# Wifi Roaming



## redtriwing (Jul 4, 2004)

I recently installed a wifi network using SMC Network's 2804WBR router. This was the setup:
(Internet) --- (Modem) --- (2804WBR Router) --- (2804WBR in Repeater Mode). This setup allowed the network to be extended further by using 2804WBR as a repeater at some distance from the router. However, the tech support person told me that I would need to have different SSIDs for the router and the repeater for the system to work. My question though was: is there some way to create a "roaming" network where the wireless user can be any place within the coverage area without having to deal with different SSIDs or settings? This way, all that person has to do is join the network once and roam freely within the coverage area.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

I set up a similar network, and, yes, the SSID's must be different. Can you set up the second device in Bridged Mode? This will allow for one SSID over the area.

But, once you've registered the pc with both SSID's, it should auto-connect to either.


----------



## redtriwing (Jul 4, 2004)

I can't set up the second device in bridged mode. If I could, how would that work? Isn't bridge mode meant to work in a way so that the devices at either end of the bridge communicate with each other exclusively and not with clients? Or can bridge devices talk with clients as well? My limited knowledge is that in bridge mode i would have to have the setup as follows:
(Internet) --- (Modem) --- (Wireless Router - provides access to clients) --- (Switch) --- (Access Point as Bridge Device) <---/physical distance/---> (Access Point as Bridge Device) --- (Switch) --- (Access Point - provides access to clients)
Is my idea correct (and/or ideal) or is there some other (better) way to do that as well? For more information about the device I am using, please download the manual as a PDF file from: 2804WBR Manual


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm not at all familiar with using that router in bridged mode. FWIW, when I want to extend the range of wireless using two routers, I run a wire between them, much easier configuration. I also use different SSID's, and it's no issue to configure so you automatically connect to either router.

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Another option here is to look into Ext antennas for the router. You should be able to cover a much larger area with a better antenna and do away with the range extender. Just make sure you have the security setup so you are not serving your internet access to everyone close to you.


----------



## redtriwing (Jul 4, 2004)

Running a wire in my case isn't practical so I have to depend on the wireless alone. As for an external antenna, I thought of that but there were too many obstructions between the two points I wanted to use the wireless. Therefore, the idea to use a repeater was born: even a faint signal from the other router could be repeated thus extending the network. If I use the suggestion of setting up both networks in my computer and then roaming around, would transferring from one network to another cause me to lose access to the Internet even for a fraction of a second? For example, if I am downloading a file through FTP, would I be disconnected from one network and reconnected to another if I roam which would end my FTP session. Or is the transfer so smooth that all my Internet connectivity will still be there as I go from one part of the network to another?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The antenna still might be an option, if any signal is getting through, more will get through with a directional antenna. :smile:


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Not exactly sure what you are trying to accomplish or what your budget is, however, here a few links that might be useful. 

http://www.radiolabs.com/products/wireless/networking/long-range-notebook-wifi-kit.php

http://www.cantenna.com/

http://www.parkervision.com/products/index.php

I use a Linksys WET11 bridge to extend my LAN from one wireless router and then hang another wireless router on the the other end of the WET11 bridge with a long cable run. I do not roam between the wireless routers, however, it allows me to extend coverage some distance from my ISP connection.

JamesO


----------



## redtriwing (Jul 4, 2004)

I am actually trying to accomplish an academic exercise here. The basic idea is to set up a wifi network that works similar to cell phones where one control tower hands over control to another when the user "roams" within the coverage area. I was successful in extending the network but was interested in a kind of roaming network (such as at a very large neighborhood hotspot) so that all users have to do is connect to the network once and they can move freely about within the coverage area. As it is a theoretical question with practical implications, I actually don't have a budget. However, when a final solution is to be implemented, it would be nice to find products that can fit into a household budget. I got the idea for it from the Speakeasy broadband service. If I subscribe to it and then "sell" broadband Internet to the neighborhood, how could I set up a single, extended wifi network so that within the neighborhood subscribers can access the Internet even if they are outside their homes.


----------



## redtriwing (Jul 4, 2004)

To explain the situation further, I want to give the example of my university. There is only one wireless network throughout the campus; you connect to it once and move freely from one place to another without having to reconnect to the network. This is the kind of roaming I am looking for. Do they use huge antennas to achieve the task or do they use repeaters? And if they use repeaters, how come they don't need to have different SSIDs?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You don't need different SSID's for multiple access points, though you do need to run them on different channels.


----------

